# Spider identification - Pretoria, South Africa



## Zuec (Nov 24, 2011)

Hi

Could someone please help me identify what type of spider this is (is it poisonous)?







anyone's help would be very much appreciated


----------



## DaveM (Nov 24, 2011)

The pictures are a bit blurry, but that's probably Peucetia sp., a green lynx spider. Yes, they are venomous... unlikely to bite you and won't kill you, though.


----------



## Zuec (Nov 24, 2011)

Hi Dave.

Thanks for your reply.  I know the photos were rather blurry i'll try and take more tomorrow in better light.  I've used google's image search and a common characteristic of the Peucetia seems to be little hair protruding from the spiders legs.  The one i have doesn't seem to have that though.


----------



## DaveM (Nov 24, 2011)

Yes, you're right, Peucetia do have spiny hairs on their legs. A close-up shot of the eyes would be helpful for ID.

---------- Post added 11-24-2011 at 04:32 PM ----------

The way it holds it's front two pairs of legs also makes me think of some kind of crab spider, some of which are green. Does it look like this?

http://bugguide.net/node/view/423089


----------



## Tarantula_Hawk (Nov 25, 2011)

It's a Thomisidae of the genus _Oxytate_. Very peculiar crab spider.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Jeffplectes (Nov 10, 2016)

Is this perhaps a green Lynx? Found in Garstfontein Pretoria.


----------



## Jeffplectes (Nov 10, 2016)

?


----------



## The Snark (Nov 10, 2016)

Rough way to ID a Green Lynx. Always some shade of green, often very brilliant. Long tapered pointed abdomen. Legs held splayed apart much like sparassids hold theirs. Eyes, two larger ones in the middle, two above those, two below and one to each side. And normally, slightly faster than greased lightning.


----------



## Jeffplectes (Nov 10, 2016)




----------



## Jeffplectes (Nov 10, 2016)

The colour was much more vivid the evening before, but due to lighting limitations I have and her in a container between leaves from the delicious monster I found her on. And took her out for some picks this morning. And when I was coaxing her into the container..... Only slightly faster you say? It seemed faster than that at the time. I noticed her on the leaf in locomotion so I am not sure about her leg placement.


----------



## pannaking22 (Nov 10, 2016)

Not the eye arrangement of an oxyopid in Jeffplectes photos. Looks more like a sparassid (huntsman spider) to me, and a mature male at that (swollen pedipalps).

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Jeffplectes (Nov 11, 2016)

Hi, King. Yes he does  appear to be sparassidae and possibly more specifically of the Olios species?


----------



## pannaking22 (Nov 11, 2016)

I think _Olios _is one of the more common genera down there, so that'd be a good guess!


----------

